# Thumbring



## emtwizard (Nov 1, 2009)

Was wondering if anyone uses the thumbring and any advice on using one.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Are you talking about the thumb ring of old that was one of the first releases or something else?


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

IMO. Thumb rings are used on long bows with low poundage. Its advantage is for shooting off horse back and quick shoots. No anchor. Do a search on here for more information. dd


----------



## Clang! (Sep 29, 2007)

Thumb rings are elongated rings of stiffened leather, wood, horn, etc. used to protect the string hand when drawing the bow with the thumb. Thumb rings originated in eastern archery (Japan, Korean, Mongolia, etc.) where the string is held between the thumb and the side of the hand. A notable point is that the Japanese use an entire half glove instead of just the ring. The arrow is placed on the thumb side of the bow instead knuckle side like western archery. Look up Yabusame (Japanese horseback archery), Kyudo (Japanese ceremonial archery), Gungdo (Traditional Korean archery), and Mongolian archery (forgot the proper name) for more details.


----------



## ckramos (Oct 5, 2006)

http://www.atarn.org/FAQ/thumbring.htm. Everthing is there.

btw. in Kyudo you don't need a ring or a glove. Here's my Honda-Ryu instructor, out of Seattle, WA. at a inpromptu UW Archery Club meet where he didn't bring his glove nor uniform.


----------



## bigfish1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

when useing a thumb ring it is best to shoot off the oppisite side draw as you would right handed and have the arrow on the right side of the bow


----------



## cobowhntr (Jan 1, 2005)

ckramos said:


> http://www.atarn.org/FAQ/thumbring.htm. Everthing is there.
> 
> btw. in Kyudo you don't need a ring or a glove. Here's my Honda-Ryu instructor, out of Seattle, WA. at a inpromptu UW Archery Club meet where he didn't bring his glove nor uniform.


His draw length is waaayy too long.


----------



## JhoneilC (Aug 30, 2007)

Here are some videos of me shooting with a thumbring:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DD_Y41Nwjg4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j61q0G6HwYk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXE2yaO9lYQ


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

JhoneilC, nice shooting.

I just get Grozer Old Scythian bow. It is "only" 50#, so i decide to try thumbring. Won´t go back to three fingers release anymore...

Yes, i need some practise, but even now i can hit on my small target from 20m/21yd.

I can shoot with my Kassai Bear 80# with thumbring, but Scythian is better for my thumb so far...

Going to buy also Kaya KTB sooner or later...:archery:


----------

